# Pics for 1st part of exterior mods -- opinions wanted!



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Hey guys, finally got the Nis-Knacks Grille, Clear Corners, SE-L Tails, and Black Trunk Panel Conversion (GXE(red)--->XE(black))
Heres the link:
http://www.geocities.com/nissanracer805/irontom
Thanks to the illest rice for puttin the pics up on his page. I'm lookin forward to your guys comments on what I have done so far, and keep in mind there is plenty more to come. Thanks..


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good so far. :thumbup: Keep it up.


P.S. Wrong section.
P.P.S. 600th post. :banana:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice beginning. Looks good.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sorry g_funk  -- thanks for the reply though..


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

WOW that grill is impressive... where did you get it??? dont they go for like 140 from mossy... It looks flawless.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

lookin good so far.... what's next? IMO rims would be $$$


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

*Lookin good!*
we have the same grille though ive painted the inner grille fins black.nice and Unique Nissan plate too

By the way,do all USDM Sentras have their power antennas up front?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

all have antennas up front, but the b14 doesnt have a power one stock to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *all have antennas up front, but the b14 doesnt have a power one stock to the best of my knowledge *


they dont, not even the GLE


----------



## IXLR8se-r (Apr 14, 2003)

looks great, i have a question though, i just put in the lights, and i ended up having to hack off the inner brackets of them. does the chrome grill fit nicely to the stock mounts where the stock grill use to sit?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *they dont, not even the GLE *


 I put a power antenna on mine 
http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/technical.html


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

looks good boss. if you dont want a bodykit id def. go with a 95-97 200sx front bumper. rims would really set your car off.


----------

